# Digital Colouring



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey guys, myself and a friend will soon be having a crack at comic making so last night we decided to mess around with Photoshop and try some digital colouring. 










This image was partially traced from a scan of a picture my friend had drawn. I traced out the head, but not the body. We added the body much later, hence why the body is out of proportion. This was pencil image so I did all the "ink" work blind. From now on, we will be working with pre inked images. It's not perfect but I was really pleased with the job I did colouring the face. The rest of the colour job wasn't as good lol. 

So this morning after my friend had left, I decided to try some more colouring, I downloaded a few black and whites from google and got to work. 

Here is the first:










I am exceptionally pleased with this one. It took about 2 hours start to finish.










This one isn't quite as good as spidey cos I accidentally deleted half of it and had to reconstruct it best I could.

Digital colour is really fun and I'm gonna keep practicing 

Comments and suggestions welcome.


----------



## greenee22 (May 12, 2011)

try blending your colours a bit, because some things look really out of place (i think ps has a blend tool or sth)
if you dont want to mess up your lines, create a new layer and start coulouring there, that may help.

and er.... why all the superhero's?

great drawing though, id love to see more


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Cheers greenee,

Another Google snatched ink has been coloured: 











Again, I'm really pleased with this one. Used the blend tool as you suggested and it made the colours a little softer. I'm learning more every time and improving I think.

And superheros are awesome!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Looks great dude!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Part traced this next one and drew the head myself. Enjoy!











I'm on a frikkin roll. This one was coloured in just over an hour:










SECOND EDIT:

I managed to get another finished before night's end. I decided to go with superman, so you guys can get a clear image of my progress after one day :grin:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Greetings one and all. Another coloured google ink for you:


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice work.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

And another:











AND ANOTHER:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

And here's another spiderman!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Here's an attempt at a full picture w/ background and two characters:










And this is a speed test to see what I could knock out in 20ish minutes:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Tried my hand at some actual comic page colouring today.

Here's the first page:










The second:










And both as a spread.










I'm working on 4-5 more pages that feature Mary Jane, once coloured I'm going to add some lettering (probably to do with her disappearance storyline) and see what it looks like.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Got another page coloured:


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks very good.


----------

